# Rick



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

wondering about taking a taxidermy class this summer and im wondering if you could teach and when?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

just give me a call. You can get my numbers on my web site, if you don't have them...www.roughridergamebirds.com

thanks


----------

